# games problems



## jit2d (Aug 26, 2002)

whenever a game on opengl is run the screen flickers and the game is exited. what might be the problem.what should be done to fix it.the games used to run on the windows me platform before,but on upgrading to xp it does not run.upgraging the driver does not help.also a driver of 3dfx type can not be uninstalled.plz help.here is what happens when the game console is launched.



Q3 1.11 win-x86 Nov 29 1999
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
c:\Q3Ademo/baseq3

----------------------

Running in restricted demo mode.

----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
c:\Q3Ademo\demoq3\pak0.pk3 (1387 files)
c:\Q3Ademo/demoq3

----------------------
execing default.cfg
execing q3config.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
Couldn't set DI coop level
Falling back to Win32 mouse support...
Joystick is not active.
------------------------------------
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Winsock Initialized
Opening IP socket: localhost:27960
Hostname: computer
IP: 210.212.5.224
Working directory: c:\Q3Ademo
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using desktop display depth of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...40 PFDs found
...hardware acceleration found
...PIXELFORMAT 4 selected
...creating GL context: failed
...failed hard
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): failed
...releasing DC: failed
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Q_strncpyz: NULL src


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

(Extracts from a Win XP document)
____________________________________________________
Gaming refresh rate limitations...

If you have the original release of XP that was released back in October of 2001, all DirectX games in Windows XP run at only 75 Hz at every resolution, regardless of what your computer is capable of. However, if you have Windows XP Service Pack 1, the situation with DirectX games has vastly improved, although it's still not as good as the "Optimal" setting from Windows 98/ME. If you run a DirectX game in XP SP1, it will use the refresh rate that you currently have set in "Display Properties" IF your computer supports that same refresh rate setting at the display resolution you are playing the game at. IF your computer doesn't support the same refresh rate setting you have set in "Display Properties" at the resolution you are running the game at, then XP will just run the game at 75 Hz like the original release of XP did. So for example, if you had your desktop resolution in "Display Properties" set at 1024x768 with a refresh rate of 100 Hz, but you ran a DirectX game at 1280x1204, and your computer can only handle 85 Hz at 1280x1024, Windows would see that it cannot run your game at 100 Hz, but instead of running the game at 85 Hz like your computer is capable of, it will instead just run the game at 75 Hz like the original release of XP did. Also, if you run a DirectX game at a lower resolution than what you have your desktop set at, and your PC can support a higher refresh rate at the lower resolution of the game, it will still only use the current refresh rate setting from "Display Properties," even though your computer can handle a higher setting at the lower resolution. So for example, if you had your desktop resolution in "Display Properties" set at 1024x768 with a refresh rate of 100 Hz, but you you played a DirectX game at 800x600 and your computer can handle 120 Hz at 800x600, Windows will still play the game at only 100 Hz, because that's what you currently have set in "Display Properties." Confusing, huh? Never the less, with all that said, it's still a huge improvement from the original release, and with huge security, speed, and stability improvements, I recommend that all XP users go to Windows Update and download Windows XP SP1.

Even though the DirectX gaming refresh rate changes in XP SP1 aren't perfect, XP SP1 is sure a welcome relief from DirectX games being locked at 75 Hz at all resolutions, which happened in the original XP that was released in October of 2001. However, I am sad to report that XP SP1 has no changes to the 60 Hz problem in OpenGL games. In Windows XP AND XP SP1, all OpenGL games in Windows XP run at only 60 Hz, even with the newest available drivers from companies such as NVIDIA and ATI! That's right, OpenGL based Quake III Arena, Counterstrike, Jedi Knight 2, and countless other Open-GL based games will run at only 60 Hz in XP, and running your computer at 60 Hz will give you much added eyestrain and a nasty headache after playing for a while!! 
____________________________________________________
This is what I found in cnet.com....



> Q: Does Windows XP support OpenGL?
> A: Yes, although the operating system does not have built-in support for the 3D graphics standard, according to Microsoft. However, XP does support the graphics standard OpenGL by way of your video card drivers. If you're getting graphics errors after you upgrade to Windows XP, check your video settings (click Control Panel > Display > Properties > Settings > Advanced > Adapter) for OpenGL controls. If you don't see any, check with your video card's maker to get updated video drivers for Windows XP.


Getting OpenGL problems in Quake III (in Windows XP) in a common problem. Follow the link for some help

Quake 3 OpenGL problem

And this is a good page for downloading GL drivers and others (focusing on the Quake III) - Bluesnews

For some more solution to your problem, we need to have some information about your system For this...
Click on START > Run > type *dxdiag* and press Enter. On the window that opens, click on the button 'Save all information' and save it as a text file. Then kindly post that file here as an attachment.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I had a problem with my Voodoo 3200 (which has OpenGl) after I had to reinstall Win XP. It was fine before that.

You will need to reinstall the drivers, along with SP1 and DirectX 8.1. I know that 3DFX is no longer around for support, although there is a site with all the 3DFX Drivers avilable.

My graphics card has worked since I have updated my drivers so I'm guessing it will for you too.

With regards to installing a game on XP:

Make sure the copy is not installed on the Windows XP.

Go to the Setup.exe file and right click it. Go to Properties and then Compatibility tab. Change it to Windows 95. (Or Windows 98/ME if you prefer.) Apply it and then run the setup.


----------

